# Eclipse: Zeilensprung nach Vervollständigung



## Sancho (27. Sep 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich STRG+Space drücke um ein Wort zu vervollständigen springt das Eingabezeichen automatisch eine Zeile nach unten. Das ist erst seit Eclipse 3.1 so. Weiß einer vielleicht woran das liegen könnte. Es nervt ziemlich wenn man tippt und jedesmal zurück an die gewünschte Position möchte.


Gruß
Sancho


----------



## Mag1c (27. Sep 2005)

öhm, ist bei mir nicht so. Weder unter Linux noch unter Windows  :bahnhof: 

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Sancho (29. Sep 2005)

mh, neuinstalliert und jetzt geht's...


----------

